# HDLs and red wine



## CyberSlag5k (Sep 10, 2008)

I hear drinking red wine is good for you, and I believe this is because it is high in HDLs. I don't drink, but I am open to cooking with red wine. Does this still provide the HDLs, or are they found in the alcohol that gets burned away while cooking?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 11, 2008)

CyberSlag5k said:


> I hear drinking red wine is good for you, and I believe this is because it is high in HDLs.


 
Yes to the first part (Red Wine and Your Heart), no to the second part - wine doesn't contain HDL, the alcohol according to this study appears to cause the liver to produce it to protect itself from the alcohol. 

One of the problems in solving the French Paradox is that there does not appear to be any one answer. 



			
				CyberSlag5k said:
			
		

> I don't drink, but I am open to cooking with red wine. Does this still provide the HDLs, or are they found in the alcohol that gets burned away while cooking?


 
I have not seen any research done on the affects of cooking with wine on HDL levels. *IF* the key is the alcohol - there are problems when trying to measure the alcohol content when used in cooking ... the three most obvious variables would be (1) the amount used in the dish, (2) how the dish was prepared (a) how long was it cooked and at what temp, (b) was it cooked covered or uncovered, (3) how much is actually consumed. 

I cook with wine but I don't do it every day. I use it in dishes where it adds to the flavor of the dish - either from the flavor of the wine itself or when I'm cooking something with fat/alcohol soluable flavors - tomato sauces are just one good example.

Extra Virgin Olive Oil also increases HDL and lowers LDL.


----------



## CyberSlag5k (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you, Michael.



> Extra Virgin Olive Oil also increases HDL and lowers LDL.



I do cook with a lot of extra virgin olive oil. Do you know/think the levels of HDL production in olive oil are significant enough to be comparable to the recommended glass of wine?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 12, 2008)

CyberSlag5k said:


> I do cook with a lot of extra virgin olive oil. Do you know/think the levels of HDL production in olive oil are significant enough to be comparable to the recommended glass of wine?


 
No, I do not know of any research that can tell anyone that x-amount of EVOO will raise a person's HDL the same amount as y-amount of wine. And, there are sex, apparently ethnic, and genetic differences, too. 

What is your obsession with HDL levels? If you have a medical condition, such as high total cholesterol, there might be better ways to address the problem.


----------

